# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  right lat bigger than left

## D9S0M

wats up guys got a question...my right lat is bigger than my left wat can i do to even them out thanks.

----------


## BeerBaron

All you can really do is focus more on the lagging lat.

----------


## _Tiger_

I've been hearing ( From people I would definitely not question about this stuff ), that when you have a smaller or lagging body part, dont "Over-do" it with that part. Focusing on it isnt a bad idea. Mostly what you should do is use exercises that allow you to use each muscle separately, so your dominate muscle isnt "helping" the other one...good luck bro..Nobodys completely symmetrical. Stay up man

----------


## Papi93

First, try to find the source of the problem. Have you had any problems with your shoulders, where you might be favoring one over the other? This could lead to you trying to dump the weight off onto the strong side in movements like pullups, barbell rows, etc. If not, try giving some unilateral exercises a shot, like dumbbell rows, one-arm chins, etc. On these, start with your weak side first and perform an extra few reps so that it'll catch up faster.

----------


## D9S0M

yea its with my trap and my calf also i dunno wat happened like a few body parts are a lil bigger then the rest it really pisses me off

----------


## Showtime18

i have the same issue with my lats. i recently added 2 sets of overhead single arm cable rows (left lat only) at the end of my back day. i cant tell yet if that will even them out, but someone recommended that to me. good luck

----------


## BUDGIE

I HAD EXACTLY THE SAME PROBLEM ALSO DO UNILATERAL EX LEAD WITH THE LEFT I DID THE SAME NO OF REPS BUT ONE OR TWO EXTRA WOULD B OK : :  :7up:

----------


## eljeffe

go to a chiro or PT to see if you have a problem with another part of your body that is causing your lat to compensate on the larger side, I had the same problem and it was because my lower trap was weak, as soon as I fixed the trap the lat caught up, easy solution that we tend to make more difficult than it should be, If you have insurance this is a no brainer.

----------


## ToTheBuckeT21

i'd say start  :Aajack:  with the other hand  :LOL:

----------


## J.S.N.

if it's noticeable to any serious degree i agree see a chiro as you could have scoliosis. i have a similar problem to a lesser degree from a bigass shoulder tear when i was in my teens. my right trap and pec look a little different.

if i were you i'd train exclusively with dumbells, and work on your form alot. cheating a little is okay, but only as long as you get the correct contraction an ROM.

----------


## kloter1

ive got the same problem. i really dont worry about it to much. noone is symetrical.

----------


## Flexor

The great thing is the women don't realise the little things. What they see is a well developed and toned body as a whole, or a muscle group as a whole. My right lat is bigger than my left, and that is the genetics. They are the same strength, i've always done the same exercises with good form, but that is the way it is. I could'nt care less, and I know they will even out more eventually anyway.

In the meantime keep chinning  :Wink/Grin:

----------

